# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg



## e-spice (Apr 19, 2012)

This is another Fritz Schomburg from Orchidview. This is a first bloomer that is becoming a favorite of mine. It's been open for two weeks now and has maintained its form nicely.

e-spice


----------



## John M (Apr 19, 2012)

That's a beauty!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 19, 2012)

fantastic shape


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 19, 2012)

Great Flower !!!! Jean


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 19, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2012)

Since it's multifloral can you show the whole plant please.  Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful! I've got two unflowered but that should have. Must wait!


----------



## Carper (Apr 19, 2012)

Great flower with stunning colour!

Gary
UK


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 19, 2012)

that is great


----------



## Dido (Apr 19, 2012)

I like this one, 
hope mine will get one days as big as yours


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 19, 2012)

Stunning bloom! Nice plant.


----------



## raymond (Apr 19, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Gilda (Apr 20, 2012)

:clap: Beautiful but I am GREEN with envy !!! My hybrids have just not done well....


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2012)

Stunning color, a real beauty!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 20, 2012)

:smitten: I'm jealous!


----------



## tenman (Apr 21, 2012)

Stunning! Lives up the the hopes we had when we first imagined kovachii hybrids!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't wait for mine to bloom!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow! Great shape!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2012)

Too nice! Send it my way!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Feb 1, 2013)

I've seen quite a few from Orchidview, and this is about as good as they get. That would certainly take an award, but more importantly, it is just gorgeous!


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2013)

Miss my Phrags.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2013)

Heather said:


> Miss my Phrags.



Of course you do! ity:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 2, 2013)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Hera (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning. Must get one.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful flower, excellent photo! Good work! :clap:


----------

